# Brief GoPro Video of rig trip



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Just a short GoPro video, It was my first experience with the camera, still lots to learn, but lots of possibilities.






Robert aka MSyellowfin


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool video


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Cool, that was some VERY CALM water!!!!....but I think your boat might be underpowered:whistling:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Nice job Robert. My fuel bill is bad enough but I sure would hate to pay your's..!! I bet you can get to the rigs and back in no time at all..!!


----------



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

What model GOPRO do you have? Are you happy with it? I am planning on getting one in the next couple of weeks for a dive trip in the Keys

Thanks


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

I just purchased one of these cameras.
looking forward to making some videos like this!
Looks great!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great video looked like an awesome trip!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought the GoPro HD Motosports model and bought the handle bar connector. Then I spent $12 at Lowe's for a telescoping pool cleaning pole. Quite easy to do. I have a lot I want to do with it.

Robert


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sick.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Cool video, I like the shot from in the bait well!!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Kevdog540 said:


> Cool video, I like the shot from in the bait well!!


 Hey Kev, did you notice the super small yellow fin in the live well swimming with the pogeys and hardtails? Through out the day I would check them out. They did several thousand laps in that thing! Very cool to watch.


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

